# Places/sites that sell hackable Nintendo Switches in Canada



## Cyberniki (Dec 26, 2018)

As the title says I’m looking to buy hackable switch in Canada. Does anyone have any recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## larrypretty (Dec 27, 2018)

https://www.kijiji.ca/b-ontario/switch-mod/k0l9004, find your need here.


----------



## BIGdoubleD (Dec 27, 2018)

Maybe you can try search redflag.there will be a lot of things you wanted.


----------



## Cyberniki (Dec 28, 2018)

Found one in Toys R Us today. Thanks for suggestions. Please close the thread.


----------

